# Chapel in the Woods, West Sussex. June 14



## Chopper

This building was actually a single room schoolhouse, and on Sundays, the chairs were turned and it served as a chapel to the small hamlet of Bedham. It was built in 1880 and abandoned in about 1960.

A nice casual explore, and one I have wanted to see for a while.




















































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed


----------



## mockingbird

good stuff mate really peaceful place this looks


----------



## Onmyown

just lovely...


----------



## UrbanX

That is wicked! Really nice ruins, in what looks like an amazing setting. 
Great stuff, cheers dude!


----------



## Whiteknight841

Wow, what a location. Very nice photos here, kind of dad to see it like this though


----------



## PageOne

Really like these photos, did you do anything to them, if not what camera do you own.

Nice building, why has no one turned it into a house?

Wonder why it was left.


----------



## Chopper

Thanks. No I never edit. I prefer them to look natural. I use a Pentax IST DL.
I thought exactly the same thing; I would love to live somewhere like this. It is quite secluded though. A few hundred yards from the nearest neighbour, but around 1 mile to the next.


----------



## krela

So cute! I love this place.


----------



## flyboys90

Great find & images thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112

This is amazing.


----------



## PageOne

Few hundereds yards from the nearest neighbour, I want it as my house even more now >)


----------



## Infraredd

Lovely ruined church!


----------



## silverhatch

well done nice find and good pictures


----------



## roomthreeonefive

great building in an awesome setting


----------



## Percy

*Bedham Chapel*



Chopper said:


> This building was actually a single room schoolhouse, and on Sundays, the chairs were turned and it served as a chapel to the small hamlet of Bedham. It was built in 1880 and abandoned in about 1960.
> 
> A nice casual explore, and one I have wanted to see for a while.



Some details here: http://derelictmisc.org.uk/bedham.html

It was actually a dual purpose building rather than a schoolroom used as a chapel. It actually looks more like a church with its apsidal east end.


----------



## The Archivist

One of my favourite places, this is - very tranquil and almost otherworldly at dusk with the owls calling through the trees. Thanks for posting


----------



## LittleOz

Very pretty. Been meaning to visit here for a while myself.


----------



## Geordielad

Wow what a lovely Place  ty for sharing


----------



## brickworx

Nice - I like this...its on my list now, cheers!


----------



## Judderman62

liking that


----------



## ladyannne

Stunning, thank you for sharing this exquisite place.


----------



## decker

A hidden gem..


----------



## solo100

Im impressed with the Location and Pics


----------



## HughieD

What a little gem! Thank you for sharing...


----------

